# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > Visual Basic .NET FAQs >  VB.NET 2005 FAQ Index

## HanneSThEGreaT

* Visual Basic.NET 2005 FAQ Index*

*Forms*

How do I work with MDI forms? How do I make a Splash Screen?

*Controls*

How do I work with the NotifyIcon object?

*DataGridView*

How to do DataGridView cell validation? 

How to Use a Bound DataGridViewComboBox Column in Bound DataGridView

How Do I Work With The DGV Combobox Column?

*Networking*

Working with Local Network Connections

*General*
How do I make my own Windows Explorer Application?How do I work with the cursor?How do I Play Music from my program?What is the My Object and What does it do?

----------

